# Guess the number.



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What are you predictions for the 2 day MZ season harvest.

My guess - 15,823


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

11,484

I would expect a lot of happy youth hunters if the weather is good.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hopefully 1 for me!

10,999. Gonna go on the low side.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm guessing low. 9,000. I can't see squat on my property with all the foliage. Without a hard frost I think things will be tougher than a normal gun season in many areas.Good Luck to all that go out this weekend.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I won't wager a number, since I don't really pay attention to numbers enough to know what high or low would be. But I think they'll be fairly low, I just don't think all that many people will go.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

> But I think they'll be fairly low, I just don't think all that many people will go.


I agree and I won't be hunting. I'll be doing chores to make sure I can hunt the following weekend. This is why IMO a lot of youth will be out. The only guys I know hunting this weekend are all taking kids hunting. I will have zero interest in this hunt going forward unless I'm taking kids hunting. 

I am/was against this hunt when announced, but if it gets a large # of youth in the field during good weather I'll support it going forward. That may be hard to gauge (not sure they break out stats?), but that would sway my suport.....nothing else would unless we have a large herd increase in the future.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

9,586 is my guess. As a moderator do we win some free OGF swag????


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im going low. 8439. its gonna be a lil on the warm side.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

with warm weather...bucks only and really just a lack of marketing. im gonna go with 4500 killed.

in the last two weeks you would really be surprised at the number of hunters ive talked to who had no idea of the upcoming ml weekend. no fault to the dnr..these guys should read the regs every year. but alot of people dont have a clue.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

low because of the temps, unless more of this corn comes out. Then the sky's the limit


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

12,345 

I think theres going to be more guys hunting than some of you think, ive been going to the range few times a week for the last few weeks and I've seen more mz loaders being shot than any other gun and more spent 209 primers and caps laying on the concrete when I get there than I've ever seen before. I have talked to several guys saying their taking their kids too. I do find it odd there was a couple guys sighting in mz loaders for their boys, but their boys weren't there learning the rifle. I know I'm going and I'm going to kill a doe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to guess 10,000.
I'm also going to make a prediction that if this season continues it will be buck or doe sometime in the future.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

was out raking the yard this morning about 8 and never heard a single shot all morning..had a softball game in hamden at 12..on the way drove by a couple of the more popular public access areas and i never seen a single hunter...on the way back i did see a man and a young boy walking into woods ready to hunt..i thought i would see more people and hear atleast a couple shots today.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Didn't make it out this morning, but heard two shots in the evening and missed a doe myself.

The weather is a factor, and waterfowl season started in the Lake Erie marsh zone today. That is a significant number of hunters right there. I'll try again in the morning.

I'll say 6500.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

4900


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

12,131:d.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I know of one in Guernsey co. this morning at 7:45 had a big doe come in .I heard no other shots. I don't think many people went on this early season primitive weapons hunt


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I guessed 12345 as a joke, but I seriously doubt it'll be more than 5500. I probably heard maybe 10 shots yesterday and none today before I came home about noon and with the rain... not looking good.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

4444 will be the winner


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like it may well be a low number. Low participation and warm weather??? I don't know. 

I do know that low numbers will get the ODNR in gear to create a new gun season somewhere. They wanted an increase in harvest over the 2 day gun season they eliminated.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

the corn just started coming out by me so that had a lot of deer moving, albeit at night for the most part after the initial scatter. I was out checking my cameras and heard 3 shots.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I heard no shots Sat and drove about 80 miles without seeing a hunter.
Sunday I heard 1 shot in the distance around 5pm while I was out moving a ladder stand.
Again, I took the back roads and covered around 20 miles and didn't see anybody hunting. Greene/Clark county. Even I was surprised not to see a couple trucks parked. I think ODNR missed the mark big time thinking this would do as good or better than the 2 day open gun hunt. I'll be anxious to see the numbers.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I was Home Sat & Sunday, no shots fired around the house. I did see two hunters while on a quick trip to the hardware store Saturday morning.

I'd guess less than 5000.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Was out both days, saw two does taken. Only heard one shot. Not many guys out. Maybe they'll try a bonus gun next year if they want more harvested. Or just buy everyone crossbows!  Get me an "O-bow"????


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

7,245 hunted both days only saw small bucks no doe. Only heard about (3) shots. Harrison County


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

based on the number of shots i heard around my place (Rural North Licking County), and will 100% accuracy on those shots; I believe the number would be zero. Friday night sounded like a firing range of sighting in people. The whole both days not the first shot.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

it was too hot i stayed home. ive only heard of 1 guy getting one


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Saw a report stating 5608 were taken


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard quite a few shots around hartville/suffield over the weekend. Sat afternoon seen a doe in the back of a truck while I was at work in uniontown only one i saw in a truck. Sunday heard quite a few shots while at wing foot. I did see 12 deer at about 7:05 Sunday morning on the way to mogadore bait but that was it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

COLUMBUS, OH  Ohio muzzleloader hunters enjoyed warm weather as they harvested 5,608 antlerless white-tailed deer during the new antlerless-only muzzleloader hunting weekend Oct. 12-13, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).

Ohios first antlerless-only muzzleloader deer season was a success, and we are pleased so many hunters participated, said ODNR Director James Zehringer. We remain committed to providing Ohios sportsmen and women with some of the best hunting opportunities in the nation.

The new antlerless muzzleloader weekend was the first opportunity to take advantage of Ohios new extended hunting hours. A half hour of golden opportunity hunting time after sunset was added to all of this years upcoming deer-gun hunting seasons.
The Ohio counties that reported the most checked deer during the 2013 antlerless-only muzzleloader season: Ashtabula (200), Licking (164), Guernsey (144), Muskingum (143), Knox (141), Coshocton (138), Adams (135), Columbiana (128), Carroll (120), Athens (117) and Trumbull (117).


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

im satisfied with this as i wasnt a big fan to begin with. i would be ok with them just opening muzzleloader up the day after christmas and running until jan 2. alot of people are off during this period to begin with unfortunately im not but i like that timeslot.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> im satisfied with this as i wasnt a big fan to begin with. i would be ok with them just opening muzzleloader up the day after christmas and running until jan 2. alot of people are off during this period to begin with unfortunately im not but i like that timeslot.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


As someone who always had that time off, I loved it when they had those dates. I really dont understand why they changed it back.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> im satisfied with this as i wasnt a big fan to begin with. i would be ok with them just opening muzzleloader up the day after christmas and running until jan 2. alot of people are off during this period to begin with unfortunately im not but i like that timeslot.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Funny how you complained about a 2 day early muzzleloader season so much but your ok with having 8 days later in the year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> As someone who always had that time off, I loved it when they had those dates. I really dont understand why they changed it back.


According to the DNR, the feedback I got, it was changed because a lot of hunters were complaining about the season being during a time that is traditionally heavy with family travel and activities.

If you hunt out your back door it may not matter, but for those that travel and camp or spend the time away from home in hotels to hunt the season created a conflict with holiday family activities. If you travel with your family to visit relatives during the holidays you would miss most of not all of that season. Not to mention that I'm sure the ODNR enforcement guys didn't like the increased workload between the holidays taking away from their family time either.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> i would be ok with them just opening muzzleloader up the day after christmas and running until jan 2. alot of people are off during this period to begin with unfortunately im not but i like that timeslot.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i like that time slot also, but Lundy does make some good points.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishwendel2 said:


> COLUMBUS, OH &#8211; Ohio muzzleloader hunters enjoyed warm weather as they harvested 5,608 antlerless white-tailed deer during the new antlerless-only muzzleloader hunting weekend Oct. 12-13, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).
> 
> &#8220;Ohio&#8217;s first antlerless-only muzzleloader deer season was a success, and we are pleased so many hunters participated,&#8221; said ODNR Director James Zehringer. &#8220;We remain committed to providing Ohio&#8217;s sportsmen and women with some of the best hunting opportunities in the nation.&#8221;
> 
> ...


sounds to me like the ODNR is pretty happy with the early season results. i know i am and i hope they bring it back next year. maybe more will get out and enjoy the nice weather, do some hunting instead of sitting behind a keyboard and crying..


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Personally I am bummed. I wanted to go, had plans to go but my son has been pretty sick and with other things going on it just did not happen. Hope next year it is repeated or a little longer. I enjoy bow hunting, but there is something special about being in the deer woods with a rifle. Don't get too many chances at that here in Ohio. And yes I use my ML for gun season.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

ezbite said:


> sounds to me like the ODNR is pretty happy with the early season results. i know i am and i hope they bring it back next year. maybe more will get out and enjoy the nice weather, do some hunting instead of sitting behind a keyboard and crying..


i agree, maybe next year if the weather is good i'll join in. the herd should be better since this early mz hunt didn't take nearly as many deer as the past bonus gun weekend.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

hopintocash2 said:


> the herd should be better since this early mz hunt didn't take nearly as many deer as the past bonus gun weekend.


Maybe, but I think you might see an increase in the gun season harvest numbers this year. many guys waited until the 2 day to take their deer, holding out for a buck during the regular gun season knowing they had the 2day to fill a tag for meat. They may just fill the tag during the regular gun now that that is no longer available. We'll just have to wait and see.

The MZ season was up a little last year also, it might go up a little again this year, who knows.

The net kill will probably change very little, just killing them at different times and seasons.

I am more noticing the reduced archery harvest year to date. It might be the unseasonably warm weather, who knows, It is way down however.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think the weather is definitely playing a part, although good for those who chill easily. Corn started coming out in my area but I'd say 75% is still standing which hasn't helped movement either. I'm glad those musket hunters that got out got to enjoy the weekend. When considering the dates for the weekend beforehand I thought that it would play a big part in how the deer moved in my area based off of the last couple years when people started shooting. But in years past the corn was out or nearly out by now and there was a lot more activity so I don't think it will have much effect this year because the deer were just staying in the crops either way. Just my situation in SW OH though.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I am more noticing the reduced archery harvest year to date. It might be the unseasonably warm weather, who knows, It is way down however.


Yep, interesting even with the 2 days of muzzy season the total count ytd is still down 2.75% from last year if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just reading all the posts about the recent 2-day ML season and it seems to me it may have backfired on the DNR. I did not hunt and am not opposed to anyone that did but if this was intended to replace the 2- day extended gun season held in December, then it was a bust. Granted this was the first year and maybe not a lot of participation, but seems it did not accomplish its goal. If you look at Lundys post for deer kill and add up the 7yrs deer kill (132,741) for the extended gun and divide by 7 yrs, you get an average of 18,963 per yr average kill. Now subtract the 5600 kill for the 2-day ML and the kill is behind by 13,355. Also the bow kill for the first 2- wks is down -30.71 percent. 9601 der killed in 2013 vs 13,857 for the same time last year! What is going on? Are numbers down? Are some hunters not checking deer via the new game check system? Maybe because of economy not getting hunters in the woods? Just curious everyone's opinion.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=N7C9pxrhCgc=&tabid=24154


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> Just reading all the posts about the recent 2-day ML season and it seems to me it may have backfired on the DNR. I did not hunt and am not opposed to anyone that did but if this was intended to replace the 2- day extended gun season held in December, then it was a bust. Granted this was the first year and maybe not a lot of participation, but seems it did not accomplish its goal. If you look at Lundys post for deer kill and add up the 7yrs deer kill (132,741) for the extended gun and divide by 7 yrs, you get an average of 18,963 per yr average kill. Now subtract the 5600 kill for the 2-day ML and the kill is behind by 13,355. Also the bow kill for the first 2- wks is down -30.71 percent. 9601 der killed in 2013 vs 13,857 for the same time last year! What is going on? Are numbers down? Are some hunters not checking deer via the new game check system? Maybe because of economy not getting hunters in the woods? Just curious everyone's opinion.


Why does everyone think it was meant to replace the extr gun season days? The DNRs whole goal was to reduce the number of deer killed, while not taking away from the number of days people can hunt. It did exactly what they wanted. It should be obvious that less deer would be killed during two days of muzzleloader season in early Oct vs. 2 days of shotgun in Dec.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

bobk said:


> Funny how you complained about a 2 day early muzzleloader season so much but your ok with having 8 days later in the year.


my main concerns is timing of early muzzleloader and number of tags available. im sure you knew that though since you follow me so closely. i want everyone to have an oppurtunity to hunt.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Why does everyone think it was meant to replace the extr gun season days? The DNRs whole goal was to reduce the number of deer killed, while not taking away from the number of days people can hunt. It did exactly what they wanted. It should be obvious that less deer would be killed during two days of muzzleloader season in early Oct vs. 2 days of shotgun in Dec.


PLEASE show me any statement/news release that has a DNR or DOW official stating their goal is to reduce the havest


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> Just reading all the posts about the recent 2-day ML season and it seems to me it may have backfired on the DNR. I did not hunt and am not opposed to anyone that did but if this was intended to replace the 2- day extended gun season held in December, then it was a bust. Granted this was the first year and maybe not a lot of participation, but seems it did not accomplish its goal. If you look at Lundys post for deer kill and add up the 7yrs deer kill (132,741) for the extended gun and divide by 7 yrs, you get an average of 18,963 per yr average kill. Now subtract the 5600 kill for the 2-day ML and the kill is behind by 13,355. Also the bow kill for the first 2- wks is down -30.71 percent. 9601 der killed in 2013 vs 13,857 for the same time last year! What is going on? *Are numbers down?* Are some hunters not checking deer via the new game check system? Maybe because of economy not getting hunters in the woods? Just curious everyone's opinion.


Ding ding ding! Yes numbers are down.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

reo said:


> PLEASE show me any statement/news release that has a DNR or DOW official stating their goal is to reduce the havest


Actually their stated reason for the new two day MZ season as a replacement for the two day bonus gun season was to revitalize the apparent waning interest and declining kill numbers and to increase the harvest numbers

There are numerous quotes at statements made to that effect when this was first proposed and announced.

_Division of Wildlife Chief Scott Zody characterized the potential loss of the extra gun weekend as a &#8220;gamble&#8221; that those deer would be picked up during the early muzzleloader season_

The underlying motive, though not as directly stated was to shift the bucks killed during the 2 day bonus gun to all female baby makers resulting in a net reduction of population.

The DNR is still very much on a herd population reduction plan, they openly admit that fact.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

looks like ezbite was pretty close to guessing the number.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The DNR missed it harvest projections by a pretty wide number on this first season.

But the game is only half over. The rest of the number will play out during the gun season. How many will take a deer during the gun season that normally they would take during the 2 day bonus? Who knows, we'll know in a couple of months how the numbers add up.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Another move the DNR made was the $15.00 antlerless deer tags are only valid during bow season up to gun season, they will be void during gun season so if you decide to shoot a doe or antlerless deer you better go spend another $24.00 for the tag or you are illegal. Another way to get more money ($9.00). This is a new change this year and several hunters I spoke to we're unaware of this. Read the REGS. I know a lot of hunters took their doe in gun season with the $15.00 tag in years past. Be aware of new reg!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

reo said:


> PLEASE show me any statement/news release that has a DNR or DOW official stating their goal is to reduce the havest


Lets see... They did away with the extra shotgun season in Dec., the bonus antlerless tags are no longer valid during gun season, and they cut the total allowable limit in half. Doesnt take a rocket scientist to know that theyre trying to ease back on the number of deer killed each year.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Calm down there Magis, not tryin to ruffle your feathers, just meant to keep guys out of trouble. The DNR made the change and it seems a lot of hunters don't read the regs and are unaware. Just trying to get the word out so as to keep guys from gettin a $150.00 fine. Then deer season even gets more expensive. I only kill my one buck per season so the antlerless kill is of no concern to me. Just made a comment that numbers appear to be way down at this point in season. Like Lundy says, time will tell when the numbers play out at end of yr.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Lets see... They did away with the extra shotgun season in Dec., the bonus antlerless tags are no longer valid during gun season, and they cut the total allowable limit in half. Doesnt take a rocket scientist to know that theyre trying to ease back on the number of deer killed each year.


I'm not sure that's true. 

Although my county has been cut back from 6 to 3 deer I no longer have to go to a different zone to harvest more. All I have to do is go to the next county and take they're limit there.

I think that any season that targets doe only is going to be a population reducer. IMHO


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

My feathers certainly aren&#8217;t ruffled. But your theory that their plan &#8220;backfired&#8221; isn&#8217;t accurate. No one would ever expect this two day season to replace (in numbers) the two day bonus shotgun season. A lot of people complained over the years about wanting more time to hunt without taking up bowhunting. The deer population is heading in the right direction (down), so rather than take away hunting days, they simply changed it up so that less deer would be taken. I&#8217;d say it worked perfectly. It should also be obvious that the total deer taken so far this year would be less than past years, seeing that they&#8217;ve cut the tags in half. Not to mention it&#8217;s been 75-80 degrees since season opened. I&#8217;ve said it before, but I think some of you aren&#8217;t happy unless you&#8217;re miserable and complaining about something. Go out and enjoy the woods, no one here is a biologist and no one here really knows anything other than what we see ourselves. And that&#8217;s far from the whole picture.


Edit: some of you seem to think I&#8217;m suggesting that they&#8217;re no longer wanting to reduce the deer numbers. That&#8217;s not what I&#8217;m saying. They&#8217;re just easing the numbers back a bit. They still want the numbers to go down, that&#8217;s that goal of every deer season in every state in the country, population control. They just don&#8217;t need as many killed this year as in the past 5 years or so.




Bonemann said:


> Although my county has been cut back from 6 to 3 deer I no longer have to go to a different zone to harvest more. All I have to do is go to the next county and take they're limit there.


But that only applies to people in counties adjacent to counties with a different limit, which isn&#8217;t most of us. I would think that the number of people that can take advantage of that would be fairly low, but you&#8217;re right that for some people it would be an increase. I just don&#8217;t think it will work that way for many people. I know that for me, my only option in the next county would be to hunt public land that I&#8217;m not familiar with, and that&#8217;s no slam dunk.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike,

They have never stated anywhere at anytime, by anyone, that they wanted to ease back on the accelerator in the deer harvest numbers.

Quite to the contrary they have stated over and over again that it is still full speed ahead on a statewide population reduction.

These are just the facts as relayed by the DOW themselves.

I'm guessing that a rocket scientist may not be the best choice for deer management


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> my main concerns is timing of early muzzleloader and number of tags available. im sure you knew that though since you follow me so closely. i want everyone to have an oppurtunity to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Don't flatter yourself. I don't follow you. It wasn't hard to miss all your complaining in the early mzl thread. Those weren't your concerns before. I prefer pancakes over waffles.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Mike,
> 
> They have never stated anywhere at anytime, by anyone, that they wanted to ease back on the accelerator in the deer harvest numbers.
> 
> ...


They may not have stated it outright, but cutting tags in half leaves little to the imagination. At least I thought so.  Again, I'm not suggesting that they aren't still trying to reduce the population. I'm saying they're going at it less aggressively.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> They may not have stated it outright, but cutting tags in half leaves little to the imagination. At least I thought so.  Again, I'm not suggesting that they aren't still trying to reduce the population. I'm saying they're going at it less aggressively.


MY OPINION,

Cutting the limits in half was a smokescreen to appease some of the vocal opposition to herd reduction. The reduction only has an impact on total harvest if many were killing at or near the previous bag limits

If you examine the DOW data on harvests an extremely small percentage of hunters ever kill more than 2 deer, the vast majority only shoot one, and an even smaller percentage kill 3 or more. It statistically makes no difference in the harvest total by cutting bag limits in half, but it certainly sounds good.

This will all play out at year end when the numbers become available for all seasons combined. Then we'll be able to have a better understanding of the impact or lack there-of.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with all that. My opinion is making the cut off date for the antlerless tags will make the largest difference, and second would be replacing the 2 day bonus gun with the early muzzleloader. Cutting the tags probably won&#8217;t make a huge difference for the reasons you mentioned, but I don&#8217;t think they did it to fool anyone. In the end, every change they made, in some way, will reduce the total number of deer taken this year.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

bobk said:


> Don't flatter yourself. I don't follow you. It wasn't hard to miss all your complaining in the early mzl thread. Those weren't your concerns before. I prefer pancakes over waffles.


again since you followed my complaining so closely then you realize my chief complaint was the theory of reducing the herd due to not enough sustainable habitat.your struggling to stir the pot dig a little deeper.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not stirring the pot at all. You griped about the early season and said how the herd was fine and they didn't need the early muzzy season. Now you say you would be good with 8 days of late muzzy season. What do you think that would do to the herd? You are talking in circles. Obviously you can't grasp my point or question on how what you said makes any sense so I'll just stop now.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I will actually be able to kill more deer this year than last year. I have properties that I hunt in 5 counties, most of which used to all be in zone c, so i was limited to the bag limit in zone c. Some years I shoot my limit, or close to it. Now I can kill a total of 9 by hunting the same properties that I have always hunted by following the county and state limits. I would not want to shoot 9 deer, but legally I can.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Lets see... They did away with the extra shotgun season in Dec., the bonus antlerless tags are no longer valid during gun season, and they cut the total allowable limit in half. Doesnt take a rocket scientist to know that theyre trying to ease back on the number of deer killed each year.


magis you may be right, but this statement from the state leads me to believe the are trying to reduce the herd by killing the babymakers.



> Ohio hunters are encouraged to hunt more does this season to help the needy in their area


if it was all about helping the needy why are they encouraging shooting does, do they help the needy better than bucks?


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Interesting commentary. 
I have a question sort of off topic.
Am I reading the regs correctly that bag limits are by county and not zone now?
IE: shoot 4 in Richland, 4 in Knox & 1 in ashland?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hopintocash2, where did you get this?

Ohio hunters are encouraged to hunt more does this season to help the needy in their area


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, limits are by county this year.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

ezbite said:


> hopintocash2, where did you get this?
> 
> Ohio hunters are encouraged to hunt more does this season to help the needy in their area


odnr website



here is more of the article



> Ohio hunters are encouraged to hunt more does this season to help the needy in their area. The ODNR Division of Wildlife is working with Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry (FHFH) to help pay for the processing of donated venison. Hunters who donate their deer to a food bank are not required to pay the processing cost as long as funding for the effort lasts. More information about this program can be found online at fhfh.org.




funny thing i noticed, grammer, does should be doe, their should be there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

hopintocash2 said:


> funny thing i noticed, grammer, does should be doe, their should be there.


That ain't write You need to check again


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sure would be nice if you would paste the WHOLE statement the first time instead of just a part of it. hunters for hunger is nothing new. donating deer meat is encouraged no matter what season the deer is harvested in.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Lundy said:


> MY OPINION,
> 
> Cutting the limits in half was a smokescreen to appease some of the vocal opposition to herd reduction. The reduction only has an impact on total harvest if many were killing at or near the previous bag limits
> 
> ...


Excactly. VERY well stated


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Mike,
> 
> They have never stated anywhere at anytime, by anyone, that they wanted to ease back on the accelerator in the deer harvest numbers.
> 
> ...


Once again Sir, you nailed it!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

ezbite said:


> sure would be nice if you would paste the WHOLE statement the first time instead of just a part of it. hunters for hunger is nothing new. donating deer meat is encouraged no matter what season the deer is harvested in.


you totally missed the point.... why do doe feed the needy better than buck do? i'm quite aware that hunters for hunger have been around and is a great program.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lundy said:


> That ain't write You need to check again


yep, you're right. my bad.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

For Immediate Release
Oct. 16, 2013

New Antlerless Deer Muzzleloader Season a Success for Hunters 

COLUMBUS, OH  Ohio muzzleloader hunters enjoyed warm weather as they harvested 5,608 antlerless white-tailed deer during the new antlerless-only muzzleloader hunting weekend Oct. 12-13, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).

Ohios first antlerless-only muzzleloader deer season was a success, and we are pleased so many hunters participated, said ODNR Director James Zehringer. We remain committed to providing Ohios sportsmen and women with some of the best hunting opportunities in the nation.

The new antlerless muzzleloader weekend was the first opportunity to take advantage of Ohios new extended hunting hours. A half hour of golden opportunity hunting time after sunset was added to all of this years upcoming deer-gun hunting seasons.

The Ohio counties that reported the most checked deer during the 2013 antlerless-only muzzleloader season: Ashtabula (200), Licking (164), Guernsey (144), Muskingum (143), Knox (141), Coshocton (138), Adams (135), Columbiana (128), Carroll (120), Athens (117) and Trumbull (117).

The ODNR Division of Wildlife remains committed to properly managing Ohios deer populations through a combination of regulatory and programmatic changes. This new early muzzleloader season also serves to help manage the states deer herd. Progress toward reducing locally abundant herds can be expected, and strides have been made to reduce deer herds in many counties closer to target levels.

Ohio hunters are encouraged to hunt more does this season to help the needy in their area. The ODNR Division of Wildlife is working with Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry (FHFH) to help pay for the processing of donated venison. Hunters who donate their deer to a food bank are not required to pay the processing cost as long as funding for the effort lasts. More information about this program can be found online at fhfh.org.

Deer hunting in Ohio continues to be a popular activity for many who enjoy the outdoors. Ohio hunters checked 218,910 deer during the 2012-2013 season. Ohio ranks fifth nationally in resident hunters and 11th in the number of jobs associated with hunting-related industries. Hunting has a more than $853 million economic impact in Ohio through the sale of equipment, fuel, food, lodging and more, according to the National Shooting Sports Foundations Hunting in America: An Economic Force for Conservation publication. Find more information about Ohio deer hunting at wildohio.com.

ODNR ensures a balance between wise use and protection of our natural resources for the benefit of all. Visit the ODNR website at ohiodnr.gov.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Lundy said:


> I am more noticing the reduced archery harvest year to date. It might be the unseasonably warm weather, who knows, It is way down however.



Lundy, the weather has played a huge role in my bow hunting. You are right on as far as I am concerned,


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I think it's cause I started hunting em this year.. Bobk and ezbite hiding them all from me! Am I gonna have to buy a camo crapper? Bout to buy a bow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Lundy, the weather has played a huge role in my bow hunting. You are right on as far as I am concerned,


I agree. I went out the first 2 days of bow season and have several shot opportunities at doe (yes, I'm a meat hunting heathen) but I let them all walk. The idea of facing an up slope drag though a standing corn field in that heat, all the while worrying about spoilage, did not hold much appeal for me. 

Absolutely nothing has been harvested on the farm I hunt. All the standing corn basically negates many of the opportunities for a long range firearm. Thought about taking the bow out that weekend, but again, too warm. I used the time to get some chores done at home so I can hunt when temps are a little cooler.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> The idea of facing an up slope drag though a standing corn field in that heat, all the while worrying about spoilage, did not hold much appeal for me.
> Absolutely nothing has been harvested on the farm I hunt. All the standing corn basically negates many of the opportunities for a long range firearm.


and, so it goes in Ohio in early October. We had normal temps. It puzzles me how 14,000 killed in a 2 day hunt in December equals "limited participation", but, 5600 killed in October is a "success", and, ODNR is pleased with the "participation". Please, let me say, "WOW".

hmm. This sorta reminds me of this: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=221872&page=2


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Although I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night (Best Western, instead), I might actually be smarter than a wildlife biologist, or rather, an ODNR propagandist. IMO, make no mistake, this means war, bow vs. gun. It never did before, but I'll bet we'll see now.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What are you rambling about? Put the drink down.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I Fish said:


> Although I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night (Best Western, instead), I might actually be smarter than a wildlife biologist, or rather, an ODNR propagandist. IMO, make no mistake, this means war, bow vs. gun. It never did before, but I'll bet we'll see now.


Yep it's war alright and the bow has won. Bought one yesterday.. Now for a bunch of target practice!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> What are you rambling about? Put the drink down.


Apparently you don't get out much, and obviously don't know much about me.

Ohio has been one of the very few states that didn't have conflicting gun and bow seasons. Everyone has pretty much got along with what we had. Now, we're telling bow hunters they can't shoot a buck for a weekend in October, and, instead of having all gun seasons later, we have one earlier, near the beginning of bow season. I just don't understand why anyone thought this would work.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I Fish said:


> I just don't understand why anyone thought this would work.


Probably because there are many, many states already doing the same thing, with no issues. I don't much care for it, but I'm not going to throw a hissy fit over 2 days in mid Oct. when I'd rather be fishing anyways.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm guessing around 5,600...what'd I win


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> but I'm not going to throw a hissy fit over 2 days in mid Oct. when I'd rather be fishing anyways.


My problem lies with the fact they did away with the weekend either sex hunt in December, and replaced it with this mess. If they'd have kept the December hunt, and added the October ML/does only, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I Fish said:


> My problem lies with the fact they did away with the weekend either sex hunt in December, and replaced it with this mess. If they'd have kept the December hunt, and added the October ML/does only, I'd be happy with that.


I agree for the most part.

I have never been in favor of reducing hunter opportunity, bow, gun or otherwise.

I believe their hope was, as they stated, to exchange the 2 days gun either sex for the 2 day doe only and just shift the same harvest numbers to a different season and have them primarily be does. That would have been their dream result of the change. 

That harvest shift did not occur as they hoped but we really need to wait until after all of the gun seasons, especially the gun season to see what impact, if any, this change has on total harvest. I still contend that many that waited until the 2 day season to kill a deer will just get it done during the gun season instead.. We'll see.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Are there any estimations on how many deer are born a year in Ohio? Googling now


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

```
That harvest shift did not occur as they hoped but we really need to wait until after all of the gun seasons, especially the gun season to see what impact, if any, this change has on total harvest. I still contend that many that waited until the 2 day season to kill a deer will just get it done during the gun season instead.. We'll see.
```
lundy, you may be right, we'll see. the problem might be that getting deer later in the week in the traditional gun season gets tough, pressured deer find a place to hide where nobody can find them. also people may not hunt the whole week do to vacation issues. the bonus weekend was just that, a weekend. i guess before any of us can draw an accurate opinion, we'll have to wait until the end.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I agree for the most part.
> 
> I have never been in favor of reducing hunter opportunity, bow, gun or otherwise.
> 
> ...


I agree with your statement that I highlighted, but I think it can be looked at in different ways. My hunting opportunity was certainly not reduced by the 2 day ML/antlerless season. I'm primarily a bowhunter, but I'll also hunt the gun and ML season if I'm in the mood. What limited my opportunity this year was the weather. I thought about taking my bow out, but it was just too doggone hot and I decided to stay out of the woods. 

Now I would rather hunt with a bow than any other way. What the extra gun weekend in mid-December meant to me was that, just as the woods were quieting down and deer activity returning to somewhat normal after the pumpkin army got done stomping around, here we go again! Right around the time when the secondary rut would be starting to kick in. From my point of view, the gun season and bonus weekend screwed up about a month of bowhunting, because the farm I have permission to hunt does, indeed, get stomped flat! Another local farming family puts together a crew of their relatives and friends, travels around the township in a caravan of vehicles, and drives every farm in the area. Sometimes twice in a week! 

These families have known each other for generations, it's not my land, and there's nothing I can do about it, so, I just grin and bear it. 

So, the ODNR tried something new. If you'll recall, one of my posts in the "Early ML" thread on the "Bucks & Does" page, I predicted that the harvest would not be very heavy for this new ML season. Limited number of ML hunters, the "October lull", canopy and undergrowth in nearly full leaf, and crops still standing would limit opportunity. Seems to me there are still plenty of doe out there with the rut coming closer. 

As you said, we'll just have to wait and see, but, it seems to me that this might be one of the most colossal miscalculations the ODNR has ever made.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Lundy said:


> I still contend that many that waited until the 2 day season to kill a deer will just get it done during the gun season instead.. We'll see.


I disagree. This goes back to the starting deer season on Saturday argument. Some people just can't take the time off. With the extra weekend hunt, a lot of guys got 4 days to hunt. Sure, they still get 4 days, but only 2, and probably the worst 2, days to get a buck. For some reason, a buck means more to some people.


----------

